# Color Change LED spotlights.



## redquestron (Jul 17, 2008)

We just got 6 110v Color Changing LED spotlights in the mail on the 6th as well as some solid colors, direct from good ol' Hong Kong. Jen took some photos and updated our blog about it.

Check em out over at: http://www.euclidboo.com/wordpress/halloween-yard-haunt-goes-led/

I'm sure some of you could use these guys for your yards too.

(thanks to the mods for moving this to the appropriate location!)


----------



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

If only I knew about this site earliar.. I would get those multi colored LED spot lights, those look cool. But they ship from Hong Kong.. estimated shipping is 14 days? I think I'll order em for next year... Thanks for the site!


----------



## redquestron (Jul 17, 2008)

aznraverkid said:


> If only I knew about this site earliar.. I would get those multi colored LED spot lights, those look cool. But they ship from Hong Kong.. estimated shipping is 14 days? I think I'll order em for next year... Thanks for the site!


Yeah the shipping is a little dodgy, I wish we would have been able to get them sooner because we would have probably ordered more. I will probably order more for next year, however depending on their performance.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I looked but couldnt find those lights.


----------



## redquestron (Jul 17, 2008)

turtle2778 said:


> I looked but couldnt find those lights.


If you click on the model numbers in the blog it will take you directly to each item.

The multicolor lights specifically are at this location


----------

